

San Diego 5th Hacker News meetup is this Fri at 7:30pm (free but need RSVP) - jayliew
http://acm.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup?5-28#Upcoming_Meetups

======
cianestro
If there's one important thing a SDHN newbie should know before coming what
would it be? :)

~~~
paulbaumgart
Shouldn't be any surprises. :) It's just a chance for conversation and drinks
with interesting people.

~~~
cianestro
Thanks, sounds interesting--I'll try to make it.

------
bdb27
I'm not sure I am able to attend but I wanted to let the SD folks know about a
Scala meetup being put together.

<http://www.meetup.com/Scala/2919/>

------
luckyland
Downtown/Little Italy, La Jolla/UCSD possible in the future?

~~~
paulbaumgart
You can definitely get a ride from La Jolla/UCSD. Lots of people coming from
there. Send a message to the mailing list: <http://groups.google.com/group/sd-
hackernews>

Edit: I see you asked a similar question last time. I'm curious: why would you
prefer one of those locations?

~~~
luckyland
Nice sleuthing. Because I like to ride my bike or stay in neighborhoods less
separated by freeways/open space.

No big deal, I'll probably make it this time.

~~~
paulbaumgart
True, it's not the easiest place to get to on a bike. Are you coming from
UCSD?

~~~
luckyland
Windansea beach. Just one of those types that eagerly avoids driving when
possible. Cheers!

~~~
paulbaumgart
Got it. Now it all makes sense. Pesky I-5, huh?

------
sev
I doubt I can make it...but I would love it if we could have a los angeles HN
meetup. Any happen yet, or any plans/groups for it?

------
jim_dot
I'll have to bookmark that wiki, moving to SD with the gf in the fall!

------
timcederman
Nice. Happy to see Dr Axup is heading along too Jay.

~~~
jayliew
he is? Are you? :)

~~~
timcederman
His name was on the list, so I assumed so! Sadly I won't be in SD for said
meetup. :(

